# New Tracks In Bethel Ct



## cleancarz (Jan 22, 2007)

There will be a new r/c park in Bethel Ct. opening in the spring/summer. All info is under oval track disscution look for Bethel Radio Control Org.:thumbsup: We will have an on road track.


----------



## cleancarz (Jan 22, 2007)

What types of classes do you think we should run?


----------

